
Ask HN: How is an 18-month period of paused economy realist? - ccktlmazeltov
I&#x27;ve read the Imperial College report[1] that is presumably the reason of the UK and the US change of strategy.<p>It mentions that we&#x27;re heading towards 12-18months of lockdown alternating between suppression and mitigation, with 2&#x2F;3rd of the time spent in suppression (current situation where schools, restaurants, etc. are closed).<p>How can any economy survive this?<p>In addition, how are loans going to help these businesses who are going to have zero source of revenue for the next 12-18 months?<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.imperial.ac.uk&#x2F;media&#x2F;imperial-college&#x2F;medicine&#x2F;sph&#x2F;ide&#x2F;gida-fellowships&#x2F;Imperial-College-COVID19-NPI-modelling-16-03-2020.pdf
======
ohiovr
It looks like an 18 month siege. Siege economy is unlike anything I have seen
so far in 43 years. Recessions, panics, wars. Never saw a siege. Sort of thing
reminds me of the movie Baron Von Munchhousan where the town is in a state of
calamity all around it and inside.

